# Mexico Reviews



## AArbittier (Nov 17, 2005)

How come there have not been any mexico reviews since September , 2005 ? It seems like we were getting a few per month atleast before that date.
Has no one written any ???
  Aron


----------



## Larry (Nov 20, 2005)

AArbittier said:
			
		

> How come there have not been any mexico reviews since September , 2005 ? It seems like we were getting a few per month atleast before that date.
> Has no one written any ???
> Aron



I was also wondering why there have not been any Mexico reviews lately. Can we get an update on this and find out when the Mexico reviews will be updated?


----------



## Makai Guy (Nov 20, 2005)

I have asked Marina Keeney, Review Manager for Mexico to respond.


----------



## Larry (Nov 27, 2005)

Makai Guy said:
			
		

> I have asked Marina Keeney, Review Manager for Mexico to respond.


 

Have you received a response yet on status of Mexico reviews?


----------



## Makai Guy (Nov 27, 2005)

Paul Simon would be proud.  Nothing but the Sound of Silence ..

But then, it IS over the holiday weekend when lots of people are nowhere near their computers.


----------



## bigfrank (Nov 27, 2005)

Doug FYI I have been trying to get a hold of Marina for over a month. Recall the the wheres Marina thread I started in the Lounge. I know she is OK because I asked Bruce to call her. I just think she may be burnt out with time sharing. She is not returning any emails or PM. I thought it was me at fiest but since she is not replying to you then I am now happy to hear this.


----------



## roadsister (Nov 27, 2005)

I just did a review last night for the Playa Grande but don't see it posted.


----------



## Makai Guy (Nov 27, 2005)

Bill Rogers has been alerted to the situation and he will be posting the pending Mexico reviews, which go back to post dates of October 1.


----------



## Keitht (Nov 28, 2005)

Whilst I can appreciate the frustration felt by those who have submitted reviews and not yet had them posted, it must be remembered that all the people who run this board are volunteers.
I have no doubt that there are very good reasons why Marina hasn't been on the board lately.
Bill is now aware of the situation as Makai Guy as said so please cut Marina some slack.


----------



## Makai Guy (Nov 28, 2005)

Bill informs me that all Mexico reviews are now posted.


----------



## Larry (Nov 30, 2005)

Makai Guy said:
			
		

> Bill informs me that all Mexico reviews are now posted.



The original poster asked why have there been no reviews since September and I followed up with the same question. If you check the Mexico reviews as of today nothing has changed. So where are the updated reviews that Bill is refering too?


----------



## roadsister (Nov 30, 2005)

I checked yesterday and mine is there....the thing that may have thrown you off is the red updated sign still shows an old date but when you click on the resort you want to read about the new reviews are there.


----------



## mas (Nov 30, 2005)

Mine is there too.


----------



## AArbittier (Dec 1, 2005)

I am happy to hear that the reviews have been updated but i think it would be a great idea if the updates were somehow noted ! I personally enjoy reading all updates  , whether or not it is for a known resort. Actually the reviews help sway me to resorts that i may not have had any previous knowledge.
Soooo whatta ya think ????
   Aron


----------



## KristinB (Dec 1, 2005)

After getting Makai Guy's approval, I revised the Mexico index page to reflect the latest updates.


----------



## Larry (Dec 1, 2005)

KristinB said:
			
		

> After getting Makai Guy's approval, I revised the Mexico index page to reflect the latest updates.



Thanks that's Great. Very much appreciated.


----------



## AArbittier (Dec 2, 2005)

THANK you Kristin for taking the time to help ! It is much APPRECIATED!!!
   aRON


----------

